# ?       ?

## demidovish

,  ,        ,  ,             ,      ?   ,         , ,       ,  ,     ,       ,    .        ,  .)))

----------


## efreytor

27.   -    ,    ,    ( ) (   ,    , *   )*  :

-    - ;

-  - ,  ;

-    ,     (   ) - .

----------


## !

.        .

    ,         (,  +)

          ( ),               ,       .

 .

----------


## Storn

> .        .
> 
>           ( ),               ,       . .


   ,    ....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## !

> ,    ....


 !!!!      ,       ,      .        1 (.. !),       .

     .    .

----------


## Storn

!       ....
   " "?

----------


## !

. -  . :

-       ;
-   ; (  ); 
-     (/); (  );
-    (); (  );
-     ; (  );
-           (          ); (  ); 
-      ; (  ); 
- ( )    ; (  ); 
-     ; (  ); 
-        ; (  ); 
-    ; (  )
- - ( -4);
-     ( -8);
- ;
-   (         )

    / .. - \  , ..         .

----------


## !

> !       ....
>    " "?


   -       ,   .

----------


## efreytor

*!*,    ,           ,  ..
                 .

----------


## !

> *!*,    ,           ,  ..
>                  .


    -          ,      ?  ?

----------


## .

> -     ; (  );


  .
         .         ,    ,         .
 ,          :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*!*, 


> 


 



> ,       .


     ,       .

----------


## !

> .
>          .         ,    ,         .
>  ,


         (           -    / ,              ),  ,                 -             ,    ..

----------


## !

> *!*,   
>          ,       .


         .

   ,              .      ,          .

      .       -             (     ).
     .     -   . .

----------


## Storn

#2

----------


## efreytor

*!*,    ..




> ?


   .


> .


    ?  :Big Grin:   )

----------


## .

> 


 ׸- ,   "             - ,           "



> -             ,    .


      , ,    :Wink: 
   ,    ,   



> :    28.11.2009 N 289-              ,     1  2010 .      .          ,              ,       .
>       -                   .  ,         ,        23.07.2007 N 470      10.03.2009 N 19.
>                  ?          ,    ,             ?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
>  10  2010 . N 01-02-03/03-41
> ...

----------


## !

> ׸- ,   "             - ,           "


     ,    ,         .

----------


## !

> *!*, 
> 
>    .


  -            -   ,      .

    -           ,   ,,

----------


## !

> *!*,    ..


,        ..

----------


## .

> ,    ,         .


       .      , ?
               .   ,      ?

----------


## !

> .      , ?
>                .   ,      ?


  -         2                  ?

----------


## !

> .      , ?
>                .   ,      ?


      -        ?

----------


## .

> -         2                  ?


            ?



> -        ?


    ,    .
 ,  .        .    ,            -       :Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*.*,      ..      ?  (!) -,         ....   ? ..     ,      ....

   ..                     ...  .




> 2                  ?


  :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,        ,  ,             ,      ?   ,         , ,       ,  ,     ,       ,    .        ,  .)))


      .       ,  
       ,        . ..     ,        ,                   ,   , .    .1  83  .    , ?

----------


## Storn

?  :Wow:

----------


## efreytor

> .       ,  
>        ,       . ..     ,        ,                  ,   , .


     ?    ..    ...     ..


   ??

----------

> ?    ..    ...     ..
> 
> 
>    ??


  ,     ,               .         ,    .  , ,         .     2005 .       . ,  ,  ,        .83  .       ,      ..     ,    .

----------


## efreytor



----------


## .

,       .             :Smilie:

----------


## 1980

!
           .
      ,       ,  ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

.          ,

----------


## Bogi

?!      ,       ,  ..

----------


## efreytor

*Bogi*,        ..         ..

----------


## Okerya

.
     -.
  .
   -  . ,  .  .
  .

  ,   ?
..    ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ..    ,     ?


...         .

----------


## Okerya

?
 ,       .
   .
- ,     .

  :
   .
..   - ?  ?
  ?   .  .
    ?

----------


## efreytor

?
   ...



> ?


    ..



> ?


          ..              .        .                  ,      .

----------


## Okerya

> ?
>    ...
> 
>     ..


,  .
   ,    .
  ,        .
 .
   - .

  -   )

----------


## Aleks65

> ..


  01.01 2010. .     .

----------

> 01.01 2010. .     .


, -,   ?
  .
   ,    ,     ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,   1  N 16  ,     ,     ,  :
> -  ,     ,        ;
> -     ,              ;
> -  ,       ,       ;
> -      ,    ().


       .  :yes:

----------


## Aleks65

> , -,   ?
>   .
>    ,    ,     ?


 01.01.2010.    .14.5 ,        - , "                ".  
    ,      .      .     ,    ,       . .
*Okerya*,      ,                "  ".

----------


## Aleks65

> .


   .2  14.5   .

----------


## efreytor

. .

 23  2007 . N 470


- , 



               ..         ...

          ..           :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aleks65

*efreytor*,    .  . ,      2009.,    ,     2007. 
     .       .     ,  .       .     
     .  "  "        .
,  ,  .
 , *Aleks65*.

----------


## .

*Aleks65*,  ,      ,         ,

----------

,          
    ,    .  ,

----------


## Storn

.....  :Big Grin:

----------

,    -        "  "?

----------


## efreytor

...        ...         .

----------


## 22

,       ,        .   ,     ,      .

----------


## .

.      .         .  ,

----------

,                 -   .  ,        ,           ,          ,                  .        ()      .

----------


## efreytor

> .


    ...



> ()      .


        ...    ,   .

----------


## gorod.ok

.         . (   - ,   .)?      ,    .

----------


## .

,        /?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## gorod.ok

,    -     .     -     .

----------


## .



----------


## gorod.ok

.      .

----------


## dfip

, ,    -     ?    ,     25  .   2 .         , , 5  (     ) -   ,   ,   .

 !
 ,

----------


## Aleks65

> -     ?


 5 .
"   
  10  2009 . N 19



- ,  

   "

----------


## Storn

*dfip*, 18.            5   *    ( )    (,   ) -   * ,    

         25   :Big Grin:

----------


## malinae

,   :

,   .   ,  .  : 

1.   ,   ,      1  (   ""   ).     

2.       .        ( , ,  )  .          ,   


?     ,  ?    -  ,  ?    5  ( 5 )?

----------


## Storn

> -  ,  ?


 ?



> 5  ( 5 )?

----------


## dfip

> ,  ?    -  ,  ?    5  ( 5 )?


   .     ,     ,    -   ,    ,    .         (   )      .

----------


## Storn

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## malinae

> .     ,     ,    -   ,    ,    .         (   )      .


 

      -    "",   " ", 
         ,    ?

----------


## dfip

> -    "",   " ", 
>          ,    ?


     ,  "".     .  -   ,  -   .   (, ,     )   ,    .

          -        (  , ,    "  ",  "  ").

----------


## malinae

> ,  "".     . 
> 
>           -        (  , ,    "  ",  "  ").


 
    ,    ""

)  , ,

----------


## malinae

> (  , ,    "  ",  "  ").


"" -   " "

  , ,   :Wow:

----------


## malinae

> ,            -


 .,

   (  )   ,    ()       .  - -,      

    , : "    ,      ".   :     .       -    ,     ? 
  ,     ,        .  " "


   : 

1.         - .           ?    ?

2.    " ",    ,   ,     ? ( ,     .)

----------


## .

> .    " ",


,     ?         .
  ,   ,     ,

----------


## Aleks65

> 1.         - .           ?    ?
> 
> 2.    " ",    ,   ,     ? ( ,     .)


1.   -4-2/1503  01.02.2012.        .
2.   ,    ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Aleks65

> , : "    ,      "


       ,    "  " : -,  .     .

----------


## malinae

> ,     ?         .
>   ,   ,     ,


.     ,  :

"  -  ,  , ..    1.   , 2.   ,     .     "

----------


## malinae

> 1.   -4-2/1503  01.02.2012.        .
> 2.   ,    ,    .     ,    .


,      "   "

----------


## malinae

> ,     ?         .
>   ,   ,     ,


 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=304283 

  ,  .   .    - ,  ,         
   ,    .






> ,          .


 ,     16.02.2012?       "   ,     "

----------


## .

.

----------


## Storn

> "   ,     "


      ....      ....

----------


## malinae

> ....      ....


, .        "  ",       .

----------

, ,          ,      ?

----------


## Aleks65

> , ,          ,      ?


  14.5 .2   "...               ...".

----------

*Aleks65*,  !

----------


## angellave

,        .
    (),  (-)    .         .           ,   , , .  .     ,           . 
    6 ,  3        ,     . 
    ?

----------


## Aleks65

> (),  (-)    .         .


 , .     .2 .11 ,    -      ,        .

----------


## angellave

> , .     .2 .11 ,    -      ,        .


  ,     ,      .         . -     ,                ( ).            (  ).
        ,      .

----------


## .

> .


    ,         ?
       ,   ,

----------


## angellave

> ,   ,


   ,      ,     () ,  ..

----------


## .

> 


    .


    -,

----------


## Natliy

!

   ,         .     .
       . .
   ?        ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ?        ?


,  . ,   , ..     .

----------


## Natliy

,     (    )?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,     (    )?


     23  2007 . 470  "   - ,     ,          ."

----------

!
         ,  ,    .

:       (  ),         .
       .        .     . 
   ,      ?        ,     ?     -    /  ?

----------


## Aleks65

> ,     ?


  .



> -    /  ?


         ,    .

----------


## Natliy

> 23  2007 . 470  "   - ,     ,          ."


          ,         .
        .

----------


## khamatullinrv

:      ( ),       . ..      .     ( ).   .       ,   .   ?    ,      ( )   ,          (   ),                  (    500..600   ).
    5    ,      !      -    .

   ?

----------


## Natliy

,          ,            ,     .
     -         .

----------


## Aleks65

> 


       .

----------


## Natliy

> .


,

----------

!

:
1.  
2.    
  ..
        ,   ?

----------


## Facek

.            ( ,  CRM, 1  ..)?         .     ?

----------

.       .   ()    6%   ,       ,      ,      54-,        .           ,    ,           ,    .  ?

----------

